# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Recetë për Bakllava

## bjondina

Atehere problemi qendron ketu: cila bakllava ju pelqen me shume ajo e bere ne menyren tradicionale d.m.th pete pete e me shume veze,apo metoda e re qe doli keto 4 vitet e fundit me 6 veze dhe quhet bakllava turke. :konfuz:

----------


## Letersia 76

dua ate me peta te keqen menyren tradicionale lol

vete do e besh kete bakllavane me petaaaaaa........................wow moj bjondine.....bej me kripe shume ........se sheqeri u ka mbaruar......futi ca arra mrena....

all the best !

----------


## cristal

ajo tradicionalja mbahet gjithmone si me e mire dhe me e shishme

----------


## DEBATIKU

Po kur ta besh ne ruaj dhe ndonje cope ne ve se na doli kurizi duke shperndare trakte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gjithcka asgje

HAHAHAHAHA debatik lal

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

Ju Lutem  Kush Mund Te Me Ndimoj Me Receten E Kesaj Bakllavaje ......por  Aman Sa Me Shpejt Se Kam Nje Mbremje  ....... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Bakllava

Per 1 kg miell
4 te verdha veze
1 veze te plote megjith te bardhen
vaj 1 gote uji
5 pako gjaple ose 2 filxhan caji gjalpe te tretur
1.5 kg ara
sheqer per shurupin 5 filxhane caji
niseshte 2 filxhane caji. 

Sitim miellin ne nje tepse. Hapimin nje grop ne mes, dedhim pak kripe, vezet, ujin dhe e zeme brumin te forte. E punojme derisa brumi te shtrohet, e ndjame me ne kulace te vogla, e leme te pushoje dhe pastaj me ate te petesit i hapim petet nje ose 2-3 bashke. Pasi i hapim petet, i leme te thahen pak dhe pasjat i shtrojme ne tepse. Pasi kemi struar gjysmat e peteve i hedhim ne mes arrat e qeruara e te copetuara dhe siper veme perseri gjysmat e tjera te petave. Pastar mblidhen anet, bejme prejren, e lagim me gjalpe te tretur te trazuar me vaj te djegur dhe e pjekim ne furre derisa te krijohet nje kore e kuqe si brenda dhe jashte. Pastaj pergatitim shurupin, i cili duhet te hidhet i nxehte, ndersa bakllavaja e ftohte. Shurupi: sheqer 3 gota uji, uje 1 gote. 

tani un bakllavan se kom bo asiher shyqyr kom mamin per ate pun lol kshuqe ishalla te bo pun

ja edhe nji web mbase te bo mo sh pun Ketu

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

Flm Shum Per Receten E Bakllavas Turke ....po Shiko Po E Provoj Neqofte Se Me Del Kulac  Ateher Do E Ham Bashk  Lol... Shaka .....shum Flm  Miruletzofshim Ne Biseda Te Tjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

BAKLLAVAJA TURKE KA SPECJALITETIN E SAJ TE GATMIT..... DHE NDRYSHON NGA BAKLLAVAJA E ZAKONSHME QE KEMI PERDORUR ..SEPSE BAKLLAVAJA ME PET TOLLOHET ME NISESHTE ...NDERSA BAKLLAVAJA TURKE HAPET ME VAJ DUKE U CUAR KULACKAT E VOGLA NJERA MBITJETREN .....DHE KA NJE SHIJE ME TE MIR NGA BAKLLAVAJA E ZAKONSHME  ....MEGJITHATE TE ME FALESH  SEPSE U NUK E KAM GATUAR NDONJEHER BAKLLAVAN TURKE  POR DIKUSH QE E DIN RECETEN E KESAJ LLOJ EMBELSIRE MUND TE TA SHPJEGOJ ME MIR ....BESOJ SE NUK TE KAM BEZDISUR ME KETE KERKES  MIRULETZOFHIM  :Lulja3:

----------


## CrushFire

ja se si bohet :

750 gm miell
2 kokrra veze
200 gram kos
200 gm qumesht
gjysem limoni i shtrydh
1 gote vaj (100 gm)
1 kg arra
keto te gjitha perzihen duke formuar nje brume pak me te bute se brumi i byrekut. mbasi e ke bo brumin e ndan ne kater pjese. cdo pjese ndahet ne zara te vegjel (topa te vegjel ) 12 - 14. keto i hap me hokllai sa pjata e filxahnit duke perdor pudrosje me niseshte . dhe 12 kulecet e vegjel duke i pudros me niseshte i vendos cip mi cip dhe e hap nje pete te madhe. ket e ben me te gjitha pjeset e brumit. masi i bon dy pete te mdhoja (dmth 24-28 kulecet) shtron arrat te perzime me pak sheqer dhe i mbullon me dy petat e mdhaja te perftuara nga gjysma tjeter e kuleceve. e pret e pjek dhe e sherbetos

----------


## Gjallica

> BAKLLAVAJA TURKE KA SPECJALITETIN E SAJ TE GATMIT..... DHE NDRYSHON NGA BAKLLAVAJA E ZAKONSHME QE KEMI PERDORUR ..SEPSE BAKLLAVAJA ME PET TOLLOHET ME NISESHTE ...NDERSA BAKLLAVAJA TURKE HAPET ME VAJ DUKE U CUAR KULACKAT E VOGLA NJERA MBITJETREN .....DHE KA NJE SHIJE ME TE MIR NGA BAKLLAVAJA E ZAKONSHME  ....MEGJITHATE TE ME FALESH  SEPSE U NUK E KAM GATUAR NDONJEHER BAKLLAVAN TURKE  POR DIKUSH QE E DIN RECETEN E KESAJ LLOJ EMBELSIRE MUND TE TA SHPJEGOJ ME MIR ....BESOJ SE NUK TE KAM BEZDISUR ME KETE KERKES  MIRULETZOFHIM


Lol Provoje edhe hapi kulackat me vaj, pastaj mos u shqeteso nese e shikon veten duke kercyer hip-hop si kanguri, se gje me te keqe nuk ka.  :ngerdheshje:  Nuk gatuhet me vaj bakllavaja, lol as kjo turkja as tjetra :buzeqeshje:

----------


## amaro

Loti ne sy, eshte Mission İmpossible po nuk pate dike qe ka bere me perpara, 
Baklavaja Turke apo Shqiptare (nuk besoj se ka ndryshim) eshte nga embelsirat me te veshtira per tu bere ne shtepi, me pak fjale zoti te dhente durim  sepse mund ta besh si pamje por si shije eshte shume e veshtire te arrish diçka te mire sidomos kur e ke per here te pare.
Sa per vajin mendoj se eshte teper gabim te quhet bakllava ajo embelsire qe behet me vaj, sepse siç mund ta dine shumica Gjalpi ka efektin e tij pozitiv ne shijen e veçante te bakllavase.

----------


## FLORIRI

Bakllavaja eshte e shume llojeve dhe jo sikur thote dikush siper qe eshte njelloj si ajo qe behet tradicionalisht ne festat ne Shqiperi me ate qe behet ne zona te ndryshme te Turqise.

Keni pare ndonjehere bakllava tip cubuku e gjate 50-60 cm e mbushur me mjalte dhe thelba arrash?
Po bakllava si kokrra dardhe ku mbrenda eshte e mbushur plot me kokrra rrushi te thate?

Keni pare ate tipin rrethor te ndare ne rombe e qe hidhet sherbet siper...Kjo behet me shume ne Shqiperi.

Si di mire permasat por po ju jap receten keshtu ne pergjithesi

Miell
Veze
Sode
Arra
Mjalte
Uje
Sheqer
Rush te thate
Limon te thate

E keshtu me rradhe..

----------


## alnosa

Hajde Se Po  Na Vjen Dhe Viti I Ri Tani ..
Po Pse Nuk Blini Nje Liper Gatimi  Ju .besoj Qe Do E Keni Me Te Lehte Per Recetat .shyqyr Qe Kam Ate Dhe Me Ka Zgjidhur Pune ...

----------


## TikTak

care o ky liper mi

un kom gjet ca restorante greke ene turke qi bojn i bakllava me lpi ene sherbetin e pajates

----------


## Zemrushja

Me sa di une (sepse kam bo disa her bakllava por te zakonshme jo turke lol) gjalpi i shkrire perzihet pak me dy lug vaj kur shkrihet.. per te vetmen arsye mos lejoje gjalpin te ngrije kur bakllavaja te jet e perfunduar.. e ben me te shkrifme.. ne goje..  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju pershendes

ps. meqe jemi ke kjo teme.. osht i lloj bakllavaje turke qe ka dicka ne mes te peteve.. petet behen si per dredhanik dhe brenda u vihet nje shtrese qe neqofte se e di kush perberien po deshi le ta hudhi ne forum.. se na i jep truni dhe e bojme  :buzeqeshje:  festat afer jane  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hope31

edhe une isha e interesuar per receten e bakllavase

fllm

----------


## orhanvardar



----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Receta e gatimit u gjet  :buzeqeshje:  najs najs 

Tani me duhet  dikush te vi te me ndihmoje...kush do vi te me jap noi dore me bo bakllava?

Mundesisht dikush i muhabetit :P

----------


## MI CORAZON

Vi une me te dhene nje dore. 
Ti duke bere bere petet e une duke te ledhatuar duart, si Patrick-u Demit tek filmi GHOST.( Ajo skena qe po benin ate pocen e baltes )  :pa dhembe:  

lololol

----------

